# Tax free gold and silver in Nebraska



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Back about 2 months ago I heard that the Nebraska legislators passed a law that allows the Gold and silver to be purchased without state sales tax. Now local coin shops are advertising on the radio that there is no longer sales tax on gold and silver coins. 

What I'm curious about is this common in other states? Is Nebraska just playing catch-up or is Nebraska unique in the US?


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

I've bought gold in Florida and North Carolina, don't remember paying tax in either state.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

same here and I've bought from a local guy and online


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Not every State has a sales tax. Alaska, for example, has no State sales tax. Some of the boroughs and cities do but not all of them.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://thecoinologist.com/sales-tax-state-by-state-breakdown/

Alabama
The State charges 4% on everything, there are also County & City taxes, which can add another 4-5%.
Alaska
No state sales tax, though local governments may still tax.
Arizona
No sales tax collected on Coins, Paper Money, or Precious Metals.
Arkansas
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
California
Exemption on Coins and Bullion when over $1500. Paper Money is taxable.
Colorado
Sales Tax on Coins, Paper Money, and Bullion varies by City. The State does not charge any sales tax.
Connecticut
No sales tax on Coins or Paper Money. Exemption on Bullion when over $1000.
Delaware
No sales tax collected on Coins, Paper Money, or Precious Metals.
District of Colombia
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
Florida
No sales tax on U.S. Coins or Currency. Exemption on Bullion when over $500.
Georgia
No sales tax collected on Coins, Paper Money, or Precious Metals.
Hawaii
General Excise Tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Bullion.
Idaho
No sales tax on Coins or Bullion. Paper Money is a grey area.
Illinois
No sales tax collected on Coins, Paper Money, or Precious Metals.
Indiana
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
Iowa
No sales tax collected on Coins, Paper Money, or Precious Metals.
Kansas
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
Kentucky
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
Louisiana
Exemption on Coins and Bullion when over $1000. Paper Money is taxable.

Maine
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
Maryland
Numismatic items and Bullion are exempt when over $1000.
Massachusetts
Coins, Paper Money, and Bullion are exempt when over $1000.
Michigan
No sales tax collected on Coins, Paper Money, or Precious Metals.
Minnesota
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
Mississippi
"I did contact the State Office of Revenue and we are not exempt. Hope this helps. Sincerely, Pat Davis PS. What I understand IS exempt are foreign coins used by another country as legal tender."
Missouri
No sales tax on Coins or Bullion, but taxes Paper Money
Montana
No sales tax collected on Coins, Paper Money, or Precious Metals by the State. There is a 3% Provisional tax in some communities. See Comments.
Nebraska
April 2 2014 Nebraska dropped sales tax on coins and bullion. Reported in Coin World on April 4th 2014 // Paper Money?
Nevada
Sales tax is collected on anything that sells for over 50% of its "Face Value." Private Mint Bars and Rounds are exempt.
New Hampshire
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
New Jersey
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
New Mexico
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
New York
Coins and Paper Money are Taxable, Bullion is Exempt when over $1000.
North Carolina
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
North Dakota
No sales tax collected on Coins, Paper Money, or Precious Metals.
Ohio
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
Oklahoma
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
Oregon
No sales tax collected on Coins, Paper Money, or Precious Metals.
Pennsylvania
No sales tax on Coins or Bullion, but taxes Paper Money.
Rhode Island
No sales tax on Coins or Bullion, but taxes Paper Money.
South Carolina
No sales tax collected on Coins, Paper Money, or Precious Metals.
South Dakota
No sales tax collected on Coins, Paper Money, or Precious Metals.
Tennessee
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
Texas
Texas eliminated sales tax on precious metals last year. Previously, only purchases over $1,000 were exempt. HB78 amended Sec. 151.336 of the tax code and was signed into law in June 2013. It went into effect a few months later.
Utah
No sales tax collected on Coins, Paper Money, or Precious Metals.
Vermont
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
Virginia
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
Washington State
No sales tax on Coins or Precious Metals. Paper Money is taxable. See Link: http://apps.leg.wa.gov/WAC/default.aspx?cite=458-20-248
West Virginia
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
Wisconsin
Sales tax is collected on Coins, Paper Money, and Precious Metals.
Wyoming
Taxes vary by city on Coins and Paper Money. Precious Metals are taxable.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

So, it looks like a mixed bag from state to state. 

Thanks BillS


----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

I only buy in person, from locals who have no idea who I am, don't run a shop, etc. I'm not having big bro know where to come knocking.

All the guns that I owned that were "on record", I sold, to an FFL dealer, and I filed the reciept in a safe place. They were replaced (or done without) by 80% finished receiver models.


----------

